# dreadlock shampoo?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I am getting dreadlocks soon and need to begin making a soap that I can use on my dreadlocks. Ivory soap is supposed to be a good soap for dreads, because it is supposedly residue free. Ivory also seems to be drying to the skin, I guess similarly to the way coconut oil would be if too much was used while making soap. Salt is also supposed to be good for dreadlocks because it helps dry them out.

I was speaking to someone a few days ago about making a soap for dreadlocks, and mentioned using coconut oil because it's supposed to be drying. That person (who by the way doesn't have much experience in dreadlocks) mentioned that it may possibly cause damage to the hair and make it fall out. I think she said she went to school and learned about hair, so I assume that's something they taught her.

I read an article about someone who was getting dreadlocks. They bleached their hair to achieve a texture that would make it easier to dread. Bleach is no doubt damaging and drying to the hair, probably more damaging than a little washing with coconut oil based soap.

I've read recipe's on shampoo bars, and most of them recommend a superfat of at least 8%. Salt bars, especially, require more superfatting than usual since they are coconut oil based which makes them drying.

I'm really not sure what type of soap is best for dreads. I'm thinking about making some salt bars, 50% salt, 80% coconut oil and 20% olive oil and 5% superfat. I don't want to waste my ingredients though and make a soap that isn't going to work well with my dreadlocks. I'm now a full time student and I don't have a job. I'm almost out of coconut oil, so I need to use what I have left sparingly because I won't be able to buy more for a long time.

Do any members here have dreadlocks, or know anything about washing them? Would my recipe be too drying? Does anybody have a recipe they've used for dreadlocks before that they can post? If there was anything about my recipe you would change, what would it be and why?

Thanks!


----------



## debbism (Jan 15, 2012)

I would say a shampoo bar is fine.  I superfat at around 6% and it works just fine


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

The question wasn't "is a shampoo bar okay to use on dreads," but rather, "Help me come up with a good recipe," or "how is my recipe??"

not trying to be rude, but it seems you totally missed the point of my post.


You say you superfat your shampoo bars at 6%? Well, thats great. Unfortunately, its completely useless because I dont have a clue what recipe you're using.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 15, 2012)

I must have missed the recipe which you wish us to critique....


----------



## ghia61 (Jan 15, 2012)

The formulation is in 1st sentence of paragraph 5 - salt bar with coconut and olive oils w/5% SF.

I've never used a salt bar in my hair. My shampoo bar has castor and sweet almond with CO, OO and PO, SF 8%.  Sorry no experience with dreads, though. For my hair, I look for low cleansing, high conditioning and creamy lather.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm, my (ex)husband used to have dreadlocks, and we used Knotty Boy's solid dreadlock shampoo. Here's a link: http://www.knottyboy.com/shop/product/all_purpose_shampoo_bar/

All I'm able to deduce, though, is that it is a cold processed soap, and that it has olive oil in it. One of them is a castile soap, and one has hemp oil in it... But that's not too much help, I suppose. Sorry!


----------



## debbism (Jan 15, 2012)

oscurochu said:
			
		

> The question wasn't "is a shampoo bar okay to use on dreads," but rather, "Help me come up with a good recipe," or "how is my recipe??"
> 
> not trying to be rude, but it seems you totally missed the point of my post.
> 
> ...



You asked what kind of soap....well shampoo bars are different than soap or salt bars in the ingredients.  And you mentioned the recommendation of at least an 8% superfat in shampoo bars and I was sharing what I have found to work well so i believe I have addressed a couple of points.

Please understand that this is an open forum and we all share what works for us and what we have learned;  That being said, you cannot expect each and every response to address each and every question in your post.


----------



## dandelion (Jan 15, 2012)

African black soap diluted with water, add a lil honey, an essential oil of your choice and some jojoba oil


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2012)

oscurochu said:
			
		

> not trying to be rude



really? yeah right.


any real soap I have ever used on my hair has left a residue. that is all the help I can give, for fear of getting my head bitten off for trying to help at all.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 16, 2012)

I took offence to your response to Debbism.....maybe you need to stop writing critically and have a bit of tact ! 

Experienced forum users will be more open to helping if you respect their knowledge.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 4, 2013)

my search on "dreadlock" brought me here to this one and only thread.  sad really....I was hoping to find someone to communicate about the care of my growing dreads.....guess I'll pop on over to another forum....


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

jadiebugs1 said:


> my search on "dreadlock" brought me here to this one and only thread.  sad really....I was hoping to find someone to communicate about the care of my growing dreads.....guess I'll pop on over to another forum....


Yeah, this started out a rude, sucky thread.
What is your hair's natural texture like?
I don't have dreads but I did experience my hair becoming extremely dry and breaking constantly with the wrong care routine. 
The other "guest" said something about not wanting residue. Does that mean that you would not be using any conditioners or that you would be oiling your hair etc? 
I think to find out the right shampoo it needs to be part of an overall care routine.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 4, 2013)

my dreads are only a little over 3 months old.  I have just been washing it with GM soap, or salt soap....I was originally looking for any advice on making a dread wax with beeswax and hemp oil/coconut oil/jojoba...any thoughts?


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

jadiebugs1 said:


> my dreads are only a little over 3 months old.  I have just been washing it with GM soap, or salt soap....I was originally looking for any advice on making a dread wax with beeswax and hemp oil/coconut oil/jojoba...any thoughts?


I put something like that on my hair when it was breaking all the time. Mine was beeswax, sweet almond, coconut, jojoba, maybe olive. I don't have dreads and I'm blonde/fine hair so it made it incredibly hard to wash out. I wound up having to switch from "all-natural" conditioners from LUSH to a regular conditioner and that fixed my dryness problem. 
My husband however washes his hair with a combination of castille soap baking soda and jojoba. it makes a foam that feels really nice in your hands and hair. I think that the jojoba would leave the nice waxy conditioning that people usually use on dreadlocks.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe mix up a spray of jojoba & a lighter oil for easier spraying and shine? Hair loves avocado oil.


----------



## AlicesWonderhands (Nov 14, 2014)

What about a 100% coconut oil sat bar? SF at 10%?


----------

